# Danville or Chesapeake?



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 28, 2005)

Alright VA teams, Danville has some competiton.  I have competed in the Danville Comp and it was the best I have ever competeted in.  Now there is another comp on the same weekend in VA.  Anyone going to Chesapeake?


Danville
http://www.visitdanville.com/page.asp?menuid=4501&sub1menuid=4502&sub2menuid=4507
Chesapeake
http://www.chesapeakejubilee.org/


----------

